# Cereal Partners - Shredded Wheat -Welwyn Garden City -April 2009



## vmlopes (Apr 22, 2009)

The original company opened a factory in Welwyn Garden City (UK) in 1926, which became part of Nabisco in 1928.The tall concrete cereal silos that form part of the factory are a local landmark and are listed structures, built by Peter Lind & Company of London. In 1988 Nabisco sold the UK site to Rank Hovis McDougall (who made own-label cereals for supermarkets), whose breakfast cereals division briefly became The Shredded Wheat Company. In 1990 RHM sold the site to Cereal Partners. Some Shredded Wheat is made at Staverton near Bath, where all Shredded Wheat will be produced from 2008, when the Welwyn Garden City site is shut down. Rumouor has it that Tesco's have bought the site, there are certain live areas offices etc. but the whole site is to be demolished apart from the Silos.

Visited with Natevansate, LiamCH and a couple of others from a different forum.


----------



## The Pirate (Apr 22, 2009)

nice pics the place looks big.


----------



## natevansate (Apr 22, 2009)

liking the pics mate. I should get mine up 2mora or on sunday.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

"The shredded wheat grinding and recovery system"...
Never did like shredded wheat...it's like eating a haystack! 
Fabulous photos and an interesting looking site, vm. Love the last pic.


----------



## King Al (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like a pritty cool explore, like the last shot. Looking forward to more pics


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 23, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> "The shredded wheat grinding and recovery system"...
> Never did like shredded wheat...it's like eating a haystack!
> Fabulous photos and an interesting looking site, vm. Love the last pic.



I agree Foxy. Horrible horrible stuff! Yuk! I like Weetabix! Helps me climb up and down railway cuttings!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 23, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> ...I like Weetabix! Helps me climb up and down railway cuttings!!!



 Weetabix FTW!


----------



## piesrme (Apr 23, 2009)

Wowsers the place looks huuuuge! In good nick too.

Nice pics mate and i'm loving the kitchen one especially. did you hdr a few of them?? Also did you manage to get on to the taller roof?
see you saturday!


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 23, 2009)

piesrme said:


> Wowsers the place looks huuuuge! In good nick too.
> 
> Nice pics mate and i'm loving the kitchen one especially. did you hdr a few of them?? Also did you manage to get on to the taller roof?
> see you saturday!



Hey Roy, the kitchen one is actually a washing area on the main production floor, no HDR I used off camera flash though.......it was on the floor to the right of the frame bout 1/4 power same for the engineering department.......yes I climbed to the top of the silo think Nate may have some pics.


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 24, 2009)

> Also did you manage to get on to the taller roof?



Here you go mate, one of me climbing the silo and a group shot on the roof, thanks for the pics Adrian 






From left to right, Me, Rob, Natevansate, Adrian and LiamCH


----------



## the-grotto (Apr 24, 2009)

Very jealous, work just round the corner, always a bit concerned about the amount of live activity, I'll assume you picked a sensible time to do this. Also a bit concerned that Foxy eats haystacks


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 24, 2009)

the-grotto said:


> Very jealous, work just round the corner, always a bit concerned about the amount of live activity, I'll assume you picked a sensible time to do this. Also a bit concerned that Foxy eats haystacks



Nope middle of a weekday, and like you said it is busy and the roads outside were gridlocked with traffic beacuse of the roadworks on the crossroads.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 24, 2009)

the-grotto said:


> Also a bit concerned that Foxy eats haystacks



 All part of life in Devon, don't you know!


----------



## Els (Apr 29, 2009)

A quick visit by Lutex and myself - we were hoping to get up the silos but no such luck. A few quick pics...


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 29, 2009)

Els top job mate.......glad you made it 

The night time and your fisheye lens give the place a completely different look, very nice.


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Apr 29, 2009)

wondered when this one was gonna be on here. You could always smell warm shredded wheat when you got near that place


----------

